# What linkin park songs are played on 7s?



## jymellis (Aug 10, 2010)

so im trying to get my kid into 7s. he got me to figure out a linkin park song called "a place for my head". pretty fun song. he could have picked worse lol. i remember reading here that linkin park used 7s for a bit. help me out by naming some songs so i can get him playing a 7


----------



## Opeth666 (Aug 10, 2010)

With you


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 10, 2010)

I always liked the first Linkin Park album. Nothing after that was worth it.


----------



## Opeth666 (Aug 10, 2010)

still love the beginning of this song


----------



## jymellis (Aug 10, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> I always liked the first Linkin Park album. Nothing after that was worth it.


 
is the whole first cd 7s?


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 10, 2010)

jymellis said:


> is the whole first cd 7s?



Only one or two songs. Everything else is either drop c or b. They messed around a lot with tuning back then.


----------



## Opeth666 (Aug 10, 2010)

no


----------



## Opeth666 (Aug 10, 2010)

one step closer was in Eb


----------



## blister7321 (Aug 10, 2010)

with you is definitely on a 7 other than that im not too sure


----------



## Harry (Aug 10, 2010)

Runaway And With You were done with RG7620s.
The rest of that album as far as I know was RG470XL


----------



## vhmetalx (Aug 10, 2010)

WOW. i never knew linkin park used 7s. I basically grew up on them. 
Glad to know 7s are a part of my childhood.


----------



## setsuna7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Brad Delson uses Eb mostly,so as on 7s...which song I don't really know..


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 10, 2010)

Everyone's way off:

First album:
"With You" and "Runaway" were a standard tuned 7-string
Rest of the album's in drop-C#

Second album:
Mostly drop-C# but there's a few in drop-B

Not sure about the new stuff.


----------



## cypher858 (Aug 10, 2010)

this just made me love linkin park that much more


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 10, 2010)

No idea they used 7s, thats cool. Their latest album is meh bar a couple of songs though.


----------



## Harry (Aug 10, 2010)

Harry said:


> Runaway And With You were done with RG7620s.
> The rest of that album as far as I know was RG470XL





eleven59 said:


> Everyone's way off:
> 
> First album:
> "With You" and "Runaway" were a standard tuned 7-string
> ...



Everyone?
Umm, pretty sure I say in my post that With You and Runaway where tracked with a 7 string 
Did read somewhere, can't remember where, that the drop C# stuff was all Ibanez RG470XL


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 10, 2010)

Conveniently, I have an old issue of Guitar World to hand where Brad discusses his tunings...

Drop C# for most songs.
Occasional Drop B on later albums using an extended-scale sixer.
Standard seven-string tuning, at first, but later on he stopped using the seven and tuned BEADGB on a six.

According to wiki, 'Runaway' and 'With You' are both seven-string tunes.


----------



## lucasreis (Aug 10, 2010)

And the song Somewhere I Belong, if my ears aren't wrong, has some form of Bb tuning (don't know if it's drop or standard). 

These guys were actually good, I don't really like their new stuff but I truly think their first record is awesome.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## NaYoN (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah I always knew With You and Runaway used 7s.

It sucks how they went from that to the most recent song they released.


----------



## AlucardXIX (Aug 10, 2010)

eleven59 said:


> Everyone's way off:
> 
> First album:
> "With You" and "Runaway" were a standard tuned 7-string
> ...



Actually at least one song on their first album was in Eb. I had the tab book for it years ago. (Which is a damn joke to me now, a tab book...for THAT!)


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 10, 2010)

AlucardXIX said:


> Actually at least one song on their first album was in Eb. I had the tab book for it years ago. (Which is a damn joke to me now, a tab book...for THAT!)



Yeah, and the reason those tab books are obsolete is that they're about as trustworthy and accurate to the original guitarist's riffs as the internet based tabs are. I can play their first album start to finish, and I never had to retune either guitar.


----------

